# Reynolds Carbon Cyclocross Fork



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

Any tandem owners out there change out their stock fork for a Reynolds carbon cyclocross fork? The Reynolds website rates the fork for tandem use, but I haven't been able to find any road tests/feedback for tandem use. 
Comments from cyclocross users have been fairly postive i.e. weight savings, shock damping, improved cornering & braking over stock chromo/alum fork. A couple of reports stating it was like a "wet noodle".
Any "real world" tandem feedback would be helpful before I plunk down my hard earned cash for this "perceived" upgrade.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

"Wet Noodle" and "Tandem Fork" don't go well together.

FWIW our Santana has a tandem specific carbon fork and I haven't noticed any flex or looseness at the front end-but we don't weigh much for a tandem team.


----------



## kmac76 (Jan 22, 2004)

fwiw - I have done the opposite, and put a tandem wound-up carbon fork on my seven ti cross bike and couldn't be happier. I am a bonafide clydesdale @ 6'4" 285lbs - and my LBS and seven build team thought (correctly) that the wound-up tandem would be a perfect fit. It's stable, smooth and tracks like a champ. good luck


----------

